# Trapper Dave Moves North, Way North!



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Who needs to fully retire when you enjoy your job and it takes you to new and exciting places

Enjoy and
Good Luck and health to ya


Tom


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Made the 5 hour drive to Ft. Simpson on Sunday and found the ferry that crosses the huge Liard River where it meets the MacKenzie River out of service due to major flooding. Had to get a helicopter to fly me across to Ft. Simpson.

A community by the name of Nahanni Butte with about 100 people had to be evacuated due to flooding on Saturday. Nahanni Butte is about an hour flying time up river from Ft. Simpson. Our electric generation station had to be shut down due to the flood.

My drive to Ft. Simpson from Hay River was uneventful, but beautiful. Saw moose tracks, but no moose. Did see a Pine Marten crossing the road and a Red Tailed Hawk.

It rained the entire time I was in Ft. Simpson and my buddy Todd could not get his boat out on the river to take me fishing due to he extremely high water and the continuous stream of debris coming down the Liard River. Huge trees and logs in an unbroken line, snaking its way down stream. Very impressive and dangerous!

Sorry I could not get any decent photos, but the country about Ft. Simpson if heavily wood with huge aspen and pine at the foothills to the mountains further west.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Look forward to your posts on the area. As a Canadian that is one part of the country i have yet to discover. Want some great reading for those long winter nights, "the northwest passage" by Pierre Burton is a must. Its the Franklin expediton of the artic ocean. Turned down a job in my early 20s up in Inuvik and am still kicking myself for not going. Enjoy your time.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Drove 3 hours to Fort Smith and encountered this beast along side the road.










Actually saw several herds of Wood Bison on the trip, but this bull was most impressive. Wood Bison are the largest land animal in North America.

Also, saw a huge black bear on my trip back to Hay River and a Cross Fox carrying a rabbit in its mouth crossed the road in front of me.

No moose sighting yet.


----------

